# Home Theatre Dilemma



## Skud (Dec 25, 2011)

Wanted one HT to connect my HTPC and TV with the option to connect other stuffs like Game Consoles etc. in future. Locally nothing's available expect Sony, Samsung or LG is available. Onkyo S3400 is 35k and the S3300 is 33k in ebay, too costly I think. One Yamaha YHT-393BL is available for 30k at Indiatimes shopping. Not much idea about this set.

So what to do? Will a Sony HT with HDMI In do the job or I am better off picking a Edifier S550 or Logitech Z906 speaker set for my HTPC?

Please help.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 25, 2011)

Before getting a HTIB, Audition it..
Onkyo S3400 is avail. for ~25k locally.

Other options,
Denon DHT-1312xp
No idea on the Yamaha YHT-393BL, but has good feedback.

Mention the budget, u need TV too?


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2011)

TV Not Needed. Budget 20-25k, can stretch in exceptional case, but no way going to spend 10k extra on S3400 like in ebay.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 25, 2011)

Onkyo S3400 fits your budget. 
Denon DHT-1312xp should be around 30K
Both has its own pros & cons. like passive vs active sub., etc.

Audition them also the yamaha one if avail.


----------



## Skud (Dec 25, 2011)

Problem is locally nothing is available except Sony, Samsung, LG.


----------



## Skud (Dec 26, 2011)

Contacted Onkyo and they confirmed there's no dealer/reseller here in Patna. What's next?


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 27, 2011)

^Get it from Kolkata


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2011)

Transportation will be a problem, otherwise I would have get it. Couldn't find ezone having it at their online store.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 27, 2011)

This might not be the one ur looking for, but worth considering for the price...

*Z906-Logitech*


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2011)

Checked it already. But I am more inclined to Edifier S550 which can be wall mounted easily without the need for additional hardware. Which one would be better?


----------



## addy (Dec 27, 2011)

i am planning to buy a home theater system as soon as possible..
My budget is around 45k-55k... will prefer at-least a 5.1 surround sound system..
the size of the room i'll be using it in is 11x19 foot....
i checked this one out and it looked kinda good     Sony HT-DDW5500 Speaker System Reviews | Features - Sony HT-DDW5500 Speaker System Expert Reviews n Features India
so would like to your know views on that one too...
if possible kindly rate the shortlisted systems on the basis of--
1. performance
2. looks
3.easy of installation
4. availability
5.value for money

systems which are a bit off my budget but should really be considered once are also welcomed...


----------



## addy (Dec 27, 2011)

i am planning to buy a home theater system as soon as possible..
My budget is around 45k-55k... will prefer at-least a 5.1 surround sound system..
the size of the room i'll be using it in is 11x19 foot....
i checked this one out and it looked kinda good     Sony HT-DDW5500 Speaker System Reviews | Features - Sony HT-DDW5500 Speaker System Expert Reviews n Features India
so would like to your know views on that one too...
if possible kindly rate the shortlisted systems on the basis of--
1. performance
2. looks
3.easy of installation
4. availability
5.value for money

systems which are a bit off my budget but should really be considered once are also welcomed...


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd say S550 over Z906... 

But Z906@13K is absolute VFM compared to S550@19K(my local dealer quoted 15~16K a month back, now out of stock)

P.S: ONKYO S-3400 ~25K in chennai (out of stock)


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2011)

That's the S3400's actual price, can't spend 10k more on ebay. I think its better to get any one of the 2 speakers and later going for a receiver.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Onkyo 3400 maximum price should be 25k.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 29, 2011)

Just my two paisa .....Logitech is crap when it comes to PC HTs , as they call them....
Z5500 was a huge success for them and very frankly it was a worthless piece of @#$%.
(No offense to the owners) ....... 

Not sure what ways can you have to get Onkyo shipped via another city. but trust me, for 25K or even 30K, 3400 will give you far better sound that any other spk set can give at the same or lesser price. ..... Get Onkyo, you will me much happier.


----------



## Skud (Dec 30, 2011)

Even 30k, yeah, but its going well over it.

May be down the line, sigh... 

Will this be OK, say for 5 years?



> I think its better to get any one of the 2 speakers and later going for a receiver.


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 30, 2011)

@sam9s, logitech's 5.1s cannot be compared to HTIB.. But getting S-3400 for 35K is not a wise decision..


----------



## gurujee (Dec 30, 2011)

can someone highlight the difference in output from logitech5.1 from HTIB ?


channel separation, quality, features ...exactly what ?


----------



## sam9s (Dec 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> Will this be OK, say for 5 years?



Thats is usually what people do, when they are tight budgeted but still do not want to compromise on the quality. Yes you can start with a stereo pair and and AVR and add the rest later, but even then you gonna shoot your budget.

A decent pair of floor stands will set you back 20K (Polk Audio or JAMO), or if you go for say bookshelves then I'd say around 13-15K.(Q-Accoustics)

The cheapest decent AVR I suggest is *DENON 1311 for around 24K*. DENON also released 1312 for a thousand less. If you can manage the least you can go is 22K.

So in all if we add the lowest value its gonna be 13+22=35K for a stereo setup, but thats gonna be worth every penny,  Later you can add center, sub and surrounds ......



gurujee said:


> can someone highlight the difference in output from logitech5.1 from HTIB ?
> 
> 
> channel separation, quality, features ...exactly what ?



Quality, simple pure unadulterated quality ... , and yes you do get better features as well. Checkout my HT at the below link...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/1...0-htib-lg-lh70-47-lcd-panasonic-bd60-brp.html


----------



## Skud (Dec 30, 2011)

I think I will get a S550 and connect it to my HTPC (yet to be built) and the video to my TV. Will think HTIB after 5 years.

I guess this is my only option left.

Now the question is: Edifier S550 or Logitech Z906?


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 30, 2011)

^^If S550 is within ur reach, why second thoughts?

Note : S550 sounds best with a good sound card due to analog connections.
Z906 with optical connection doesn't necessarily require a SC to get the best out of it


----------



## Skud (Dec 31, 2011)

How about this set, spec wise?

Brand New Yamaha YHT-395BL | eBay

Amazon Link: *www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YHT-395BL-Complete-5-1-Channel-Theater/dp/B004SL4ADA


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 31, 2011)

^^Feedback looks decent for the price..


----------



## Skud (Dec 31, 2011)

Seller also looks OK, I guess?

Here's the connectors:-

*g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/electronics/detail-page2/yamaha_b004qqxdvc-02lg.jpg

So, is all I need to do is connect my HTPC to a HDMI in and TV to HDMI out? How to connect the sound card to the receiver?


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 31, 2011)

^through optical TOSLINK...


----------



## Skud (Dec 31, 2011)

And Video system is stated as NTSC, I think we are on PAL. So will it work?


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 31, 2011)

^^Yes it will..


----------



## sam9s (Jan 1, 2012)

Here another option for you ..... since you completely neglected the first one .....

Get *Wharfedale 9.2 or 9.1 with Norge 1000* amp .... warf 9.1 should be around *9-10 K* and Norge 1000 amp again should not be more than 10K. ..... and you still would get a stereo pair that would be far better than anything that has been discussed here. For reviews just google Norge 1000 with Wharfedale 9.1 ....



Skud said:


> Seller also looks OK, I guess?
> 
> Here's the connectors:-
> 
> So, is all I need to do is connect my HTPC to a HDMI in and TV to HDMI out? How to connect the sound card to the receiver?



You need to connect the HDMI out from you HTPC's GPU card (like GT430, 440 or HD 65XX) to *HDMI 1* in of the AVR. And then HDMI out from you AVR to your TV for display. For audio just connect your 2 set of surround spks and center to AVR under "speaker" section. Sub would be connected via coaxial cable to subwoofer.

For speakers as I said get Wharfedale 9.1 pair for around 8-10K, thats the best thing available for sub 15K spk category.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 1, 2012)

sam9s said:


> Get *Wharfedale 9.2 or 9.1 with Norge 1000* amp .... warf 9.1 should be around *9-10 K* and Norge 1000 amp again should not be more than 10K. ..... and you still would get a stereo pair that would be far better than anything that has been discussed here. For reviews just google Norge 1000 with Wharfedale 9.1 ....



That is a good suggestion for an audio setup. But doesn't suit OP's requirements for home theater..


----------



## sam9s (Jan 1, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> That is a good suggestion for an audio setup. But doesn't suit OP's requirements for home theater..



Thats was in case he wants to start off with a 2 channel setup and later with time upgrade to 5.1 ...... however he has to invest in an AVR for proper 5.1 set up ....


----------



## Skud (Jan 2, 2012)

How about the Yamaha set I mentioned earlier? Are Yamaha good in general?

Sent an email to the ebay seller and they are saying the Yamaha YHT-395BL is available in stock.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 2, 2012)

I can vouch for the AVR, its a good buy, how ever I cant say the same for spk, they seems pretty meek, satellites ....... without an audition it would not be advisable to buy.

I'd still say Onkyo S3300 would be far better, the spks are great and I can vouch for the sub, which is seriously powerful, your HT would come to life with it.....

OR try to get *Onkyo TX 309*  for 19.5K add *Yamaha NS P40* spk package for 15K, resulting in 35K, but then again its gonna be package you will remember your life ........


----------



## Skud (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I have to wait fairly long for an audition. 

Now tell me which will be the better policy, getting a good speaker set now and later adding a receiver or getting the Yamaha YHT-395BL now and later upgrade the speakers depending on my need?

In the first case, I have to add the speakers directly to PC, so it either has to be an Edifier S550 or a set that can be connected via Optical TOSLINK.

Now which one would be better? I am not a bass freak, more treble loving, love finer details in my music and movies (and games).


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 3, 2012)

^^No harm waiting for audition..


----------



## Skud (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't wait for 5-6 years. 

Gosh, I am thinking too much...

Seriously buddy which option would be better?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 3, 2012)

sam9s said:


> OR try to get *Onkyo TX 309*  for 19.5K add *Yamaha NS P40* spk package for 15K, resulting in 35K, but then again its gonna be package you will remember your life ........



This is a good option if you can spend 35K..

Haven't auditioned Yamaha YHT-395BL so can't comment on that..


----------



## Skud (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 3, 2012)

Skud said:


> Now tell me which will be the better policy, getting a good speaker set now and later adding a receiver or getting the Yamaha YHT-395BL now and later upgrade the speakers depending on my need?
> 
> In the first case, I have to add the speakers directly to PC, so it either has to be an Edifier S550 or a set that can be connected via Optical TOSLINK.
> 
> Now which one would be better? I am not a bass freak, more treble loving, love finer details in my music and movies (and games).



Bass freak or not, movies would not come to life, unless you have a good sub. On the contrary, music is never listened with a sub, it should always be a 2 channel setup with a good floorstands or bookshelves.

When you say finer details I am surprised by your choice of not goind with even a basic audiophile setup, and choosing somethign like Edifier. They are multimedia PC spk set, lust like logitech and are far far away from a even a  basic HT feel. They are not supposed to be connected to an AVR.

If you want finer details you _have_ to spend some cash. 

Also you do not connect your PC with a optical out when you have an AVR, its HDMi all the way. As I mentioned get a low profiel GPU something like GT430/440, for around 3K, which can bitstream HD audio and video to you AVR and conect the same via HDMI.

If you are really tight on your budget, (I guess 25 is your limit), I'd say get an AVR like ONKYO 309 and Wharfs 9.1 and enjoy pure music, later you can add the surrounds and center.

OR get Yamaha YHT-395BL and add better spks later, coz AVR seems to be good (though not as good as Onkyo 309)


----------



## Skud (Jan 3, 2012)

The last option is to get the Receiver now, say Onkyo 309, and *route the sound of HTPC to TV speakers* for the time being via HDMI, save and then get a good 5.1 set 2-3 months later.

Is it OK?

As for the graphics card, I think a Radeon 6670 would do.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 3, 2012)

Whats the point of getting an AVR _without _ any speakers at all. Get atleast 2 fronts. Your budget is 25 right, get 309 for 19 and Wharfs for 10 and you get atleast a quality stereo setup.

Now after couple of months when you have the cash add center, surrounds (left and right) and a sub. Just for indication, center and surrounds you can get for another 9-10K (again wharfs series) and sub for another 10K.

You can add center and surrounds and then again wait for say 2 months save and get a SUB.

This setup would kick some serious butt of any entry level HT. 

If you *do not *want to spend that much at any cost. Then you can get a Yamaha NS P40 5.1 spk set after couple of months and add to the 309.  

For connection, you connect your HTPC with HDMI cable from your GPU (6670 would do) ..... to your AVR HDMI 1 in. Then another HDMI from AVR HDMI OUT to TV.

But in this case you need to have spks connected to AVR. If for now you do not have spk, then omit AVR all together. Just commect one HDMI from your GPU(HTPC) to your TV directly ...... and that should do.


----------



## Skud (Jan 3, 2012)

OK, thanks for the help, Sam. So basically 2 options for me: Yamaha YHT-395BL now or Onkyo TX 309 + Yamaha NS P40 some time later.

Time to check my finances.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ Yep, off the two I will still go for Onkyo 309+P40 combo ....


----------



## Skud (Jan 3, 2012)

I know you are pitting for the better one, but that 10k with pinch me hard, particularly when I need to get newer CPU, Mobo etc. to replace my current desktop setup. 

Let's see.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 3, 2012)

^^Well then hold your horses and save up.. Its worth it.. 
No rush..


----------



## Skud (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks, will try.

OK, Onkyo TX-SR309 5.1 Channel Home Theater Receiver | eBay The seller won't ship this to Patna.

This is getting interesting. Is this a 36k worth package?


Brand New Yamaha YHT-595B | eBay


----------



## sam9s (Jan 3, 2012)

How is that possible, the ad says ships free anywhere in India....??


----------



## Skud (Jan 3, 2012)

Scroll down and check:



> Shipping & Delivery
> 
> 
> All of our items are shipped from either USA or UK. We use several Courier Services for delivering all of our products depending on the item, item location and weight of the item. The delivery time can range from 8 to 15 Business Days depending on the particular item and your location in India.  Please check with us whether we deliver to your particular location.
> ...


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 4, 2012)

Skud,

Ideally any audio system 2 ch/5.1/7.1 etc should be built around the speakers and NOT the other way around. I mean [Speakers-->Source-->Amplification ].

Technology in speakers hasn't changed much in the last few decades and decent speakers easily last over 10 yrs even in Indian conditions but YMMV.

Now, in your budget you can start off with a HTiB like Onkyo/Yamaha/Denon even Philips with 5.1 /7.1 AVR capable of pumping out atleast 80 -100 W/C offering upto 4 HDMI ports and optical out for audio and later as and when budget permits just change the front L/R to either bookshelf's or FS. This will solve all your requirements.BUT please please stay away from LG,Sony,Samsung etc.

If you have someone in Delhi/Mumbai who can pick-up a Pioneer/Denon/Marantz/Onkyo AVR from grey market that'll be useful as well OR if you are open to buying used AV gear then you can build a very decent system in your budget but via this route patience is the key.

I'll be checking out a few HTiB for you and will revert accordingly.

Cheers


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

Wharfedale 9.1 consists of only 1 speaker?  Can it be directly connected to PC and does it necessarily needs s sound card/amp ?


----------



## Skud (Jan 6, 2012)

Skud said:


> Is this a 36k worth package?
> 
> *Brand New Yamaha YHT-595B | eBay*




Any feedback on this set?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 6, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Wharfedale 9.1 consists of only 1 speaker? :confnused: Can it be directly connected to PC and does it necessarily needs s sound card/amp ?



U need a amp to drive the speaker...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

Is it better than Z623? How much?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 6, 2012)

U can't compare them both.. Wharfedale is a bookshelf speaker, which is better music & surround speakers..


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Wharfedale 9.1 consists of only 1 speaker?  Can it be directly connected to PC and does it necessarily needs s sound card/amp ?





dashing.sujay said:


> Is it better than Z623? How much?



Wharfedale 9.1 is the model no. and is a pair of (passive) *bookshelf speakers which need external amplification [AVR or Amp's]* and has 01 X 5.25" midbass and 1" X tweeter in each box/column

To play music directly from source you'll need active/powered [inbuilt amp] speakers. A very good brand is audioengine 

Cheers


----------



## sam9s (Jan 7, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Wharfedale 9.1 consists of only 1 speaker?  Can it be directly connected to PC and does it necessarily needs s sound card/amp ?



Wharfs 9.1 is the brand and model no of the same, and no you cannot connect them directly to PC, you need an amp (as already mentioned by some). Also comparing them with Z263 is an insult in self for the wharfs. Please keep multimedia range of speakers out from these entry level audiophiles ......



Skud said:


> Any feedback on this set?



I think you got no option left ..... go with them if they are shipped to your place .....


----------



## Skud (Jan 7, 2012)

What I want to confirm, whether that Yamaha set is worth 36k. Are the speakers as good as Yamaha NS P40? Onkyo S3400 is also at the same price in Ebay and I know it is overpriced. So is the Yamaha YHT-294.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 7, 2012)

Well I have not listened to Yamaha YHT-294, but I feel that NS p40 spk are better than what 294 is offering. If you are ready to spend that much amount, I suggest take a look at *DENON DHT 1312* ...... this product is far far better than Onkyo and YHT 294 .......


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 7, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> U can't compare them both.. Wharfedale is a bookshelf speaker, which is better music & surround speakers..





Mr. Officer said:


> Wharfedale 9.1 is the model no. and is a pair of (passive) *bookshelf speakers which need external amplification [AVR or Amp's]* and has 01 X 5.25" midbass and 1" X tweeter in each box/column
> 
> To play music directly from source you'll need active/powered [inbuilt amp] speakers. A very good brand is audioengine
> 
> Cheers





sam9s said:


> Wharfs 9.1 is the brand and model no of the same, and no you cannot connect them directly to PC, you need an amp (as already mentioned by some). Also comparing them with Z263 is an insult in self for the wharfs. Please keep multimedia range of speakers out from these entry level audiophiles ......
> 
> 
> 
> I think you got no option left ..... go with them if they are shipped to your place .....



Thanks for your replies guys. So one necessarily needs an amp to connect these. So buying just them isn't of any use? One noob question, what are bookshelves speakers? (@Skud, sorry for hijacking your thread)


----------



## Skud (Jan 7, 2012)

No problem bro.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 7, 2012)

Bookshelves is just a category one can divide spk set in to .... we have satellite spks the smallest ones, which usually are bundled with these HTiBs like what we have discussed here. Then we have bookshelves, which are a bit bigger and can accommodate woofer and other drives in small chambers as well. Lastly we have floor stands, where are full length spks, and have enough room to accommodate more then one driver for the tweeter, mid range or sub. ,......


----------



## Skud (Jan 7, 2012)

sam9s said:


> Well I have not listened to Yamaha YHT-294, but I feel that NS p40 spk are better than what 294 is offering. If you are ready to spend that much amount, I suggest take a look at *DENON DHT 1312* ...... this product is far far better than Onkyo and YHT 294 .......




Global Easybuy is safe to purchase 

Also no compatibility problem (like electrical etc.)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 7, 2012)

Skud said:


> No problem bro.



ty 



sam9s said:


> Bookshelves is just a category one can divide spk set in to .... we have satellite spks the smallest ones, which usually are bundled with these HTiBs like what we have discussed here. Then we have bookshelves, which are a bit bigger and can accommodate woofer and other drives in small chambers as well. Lastly we have floor stands, where are full length spks, and have enough room to accommodate more then one driver for the tweeter, mid range or sub. ,......



Thnx for explanation. So basically bookshelves are so called "box" speakers in layman terms?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 7, 2012)

Skud said:


> Global Easybuy is safe to purchase
> 
> Also no compatibility problem (like electrical etc.)



Yep easy buy is safe. I have bought couple of items from easy buy. Electric inlet might be different, like 120V for US, that you need to confirm with the seller, however that should not be a major issue, all you need to do is to purchase a 120v to 230v converter. As I had to do for one of the product I bought (ipod doc), and a bluray player (from 20th North). Its better to confirm before ordering though



dashing.sujay said:


> ty
> 
> Thnx for explanation. So basically bookshelves are so called "box" speakers in layman terms?



"BOX" is a very colloquial way to term these spks, but its okie if that works for you.


----------



## Skud (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the assurance. 

Gosh, I really need once finance management software now.  Anyway, there's always Excel.


----------



## vicedens2002 (Jan 13, 2012)

Didn't read the full thread. just a tip. If you are buying a Denon amp look for models *xx12*. The last two digit always denotes gen-year for all denon amps.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Feb 14, 2012)

what ur preference music or movies ?
you watch movies more or u listen music more.
you want AVR package i have an onkyo reciver and 5.1 speaker package.
if u r willing to purchase u can ask & i will send you the pic .


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

Ah, this is the right place to discuss. 

Music more, but movies are important too. How about this???

Wharfedale Moviestar 100 5.1 Speakers + Yamaha RXV 371 AV Receiver Home Theatre Package


BTW, which model do you have?


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Feb 14, 2012)

the receiver i am suggesting you is a mid segment AVR & best among its grade. and one more i can guarantee u will get u product at ur door step we are talking of amazon here i think name is more than enough to tell u what i am trying to say and one more think don't buy avr from amazon.com because u will need a power converter or step down transformer which will cost u more . and amazon.de has the same volt product as our country basically most of the product which get imported are European. if you listen music more you will need power amp as well as pre amp which will cost more so at least make up-to mid range receiver to get the most from ur avr.or which u pay for.


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, will keep it in mind during purchase. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Feb 14, 2012)

u can connect 5.1 in 7.1 receiver it doesn't mean u have to connect 7.1 speaker . even u can connect 2.1 on this receiver . u will get the most crispy and clear sound from ur speaker. & what the room size where r u going to use ur home theater.


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

Living room, fairly large and rectangular. Exact size I have to measure.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Feb 14, 2012)

don't purchase pc speaker they are S*** i have Logitech z5500 i am selling them.they are not compared to a low end AVR.


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Feb 14, 2012)

here is a link which will help you little what u need for L room
Surround sound card buying guide - CNET Reviews

This forum will help you understand what audio is all about.
India's Audio Video Home Theatre and Hi-Fi Discussion Forum 
its as important as the video which we see it take the fun to next level .
& i leave the rest to you basically  these day i am also planning to change my receiver and speaker system . i have Logitech z5500 as well has onkyo HT package.when i purchased Logitech i was also noob but after a little research i came to know what the difference in pc and AVR sound & most amazing thing is that it has a next  level which u can reach by investing on some good power amp for stereo sound.


----------

